# Thread.currentThread().sleep() und Thread.sleep()



## Gast (1. Jul 2004)

Hi Alle
ich würde mal fragen nach 2 Begriffe.darüber bin ich nicht ganz klar.

Thread.currentThread().sleep(1000);und  Thread.sleep(1000);

dazwischen liegt eigentlich kein Unterschied,oder?
danke schön.


----------



## Beni (1. Jul 2004)

Nö, machen beide dasselbe (die zweite Variante macht einfach noch einen unnötigen Zwischenschritt). Sleep ist eine statische Methode, deshalb interessiert es nicht, bei welchem Objekt sie aufgerufen wird.

Aber es könnte ja mal jemand interesse am aktuellen Thread haben, darum macht die Methode _Thread.currentThread_ Sinn.


----------



## Grizzly (1. Jul 2004)

Die erste Variante sollte man eigentlich nicht benutzen, da man so über ein Objekt - in diesem Fall Thread.currentThread() - auf eine statische Methode zugreift. Und auf statische Methoden sollte man immer über die Klasse zugreifen. Entsprechende IDEs weisen einen darauf auch hin.


----------

